# Basket ball Club



## jmarshal84 (Apr 25, 2017)

Is there any local Indian basket ball clubs available in dubai?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

jmarshal84 said:


> Is there any local Indian basket ball clubs available in dubai?


Why only Indian? Whats wrong with other nationalities?


----------



## jmarshal84 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm ready, do you know any team to play


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah but you have to be able to dunk as they're called the Indian Dunkers.


----------

